# Βουλή των Ελλήνων ή Πύργος της Βαβέλ;



## Joconda (Oct 24, 2013)

Όντως, η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται. Και μπορεί να μην είναι ιστορία αλλά μυθολογία ο Πύργος της Βαβέλ, αλλά και οι πολιτικοί μας δεν είναι πολιτικοί αλλά μύθος. Τα χρόνια της κρίσης τρώγονται σαν τα σκυλιά μεταξύ τους (και να σκεφτήτε πως δεν είναι καν πεινασμένα) στο ποιος θα κυβερνήση αυτή τη χώρα απλά για ένα τίτλο. Η παροιμιώδεις φράση "δεν ξέρω τι θα με ξημερώσει" είναι χαραγμένη στο μυαλό κάθε έλληνα και ειδικά αυτών που είναι σε απόγνωση. Νομίζω πως είναι καιρός να κάνουμε ένα μυθικό έργο πραγματικό, αυτό της φωτογραφίας. Αυτό θα μείνει στην ιστορία της Ελλάδας και θα είναι ένα έργο άνεργων Ελλήνων. 

Που ξέρετε... μπορεί να συγκινήσουμε με την ρεαλιστικότητα μας την ευρωπαϊκή ένωση και το ΝΔΤ και να μπουν χορηγοί.

periergos.gr


----------

